# Mill vise protractor



## twhite (Oct 6, 2022)

I am sure this has been done before. I am currently refurbishing a Kurt 6” vise. As my mind sometimes goes off on a strange thought. I came up with a simple way to put your part in a vise and set angles. 

It is a simple pin and bar setup. All holes are spaced at 10 degrees. The ones on the left start at 5 degrees from perpendicular. The ones on the right start at 10 degrees. To get 1degree increments simply offset the holes on your bars. Here is a sketch of the idea. The stop on the bars is optional. 







Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 6, 2022)

I have a Kurt jaw with a ground slot that one of my special sine bars fits into . Pretty simple .


----------



## twhite (Oct 6, 2022)

Jaws are made. Next up the bars. 






Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Oct 7, 2022)

Bars are done. There are 5 bars in total. 0 deg then 1-4 Deg offset. I can get anywhere from 1-89 degrees in 1 degree increments 

Side note. The top holes are actually slotted  .010 each way. Not side to side. That will allow for any linear error in pins or holes. Yet as it is parallel to pin axis the angle is not affected. 






Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## koenbro (Oct 7, 2022)

Excellent idea, beautifully executed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChazzC (Oct 7, 2022)

twhite said:


> Bars are done. There are 5 bars in total. 0 deg then 1-4 Deg offset. I can get anywhere from 1-89 degrees in 1 degree increments
> 
> Side note. The top holes are actually slotted  .010 each way. Not side to side. That will allow for any linear error in pins or holes. Yet as it is parallel to pin axis the angle is not affected.
> 
> ...


Aluminum? If so, I know what I’m going to do with one of my sets of soft jaws!


----------



## twhite (Oct 7, 2022)

ChazzC said:


> Aluminum? If so, I know what I’m going to do with one of my sets of soft jaws!



Yes Aluminum. I used that as I had some on hand. I used 1/8” holes reamed to .126 for a slip fit for 1/8” dowel pins. This will work for general angles. Not super precise. I threw it on my sine plate and checked a few different angles. They were within .003 over 1.25 of parallel to actual angle. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## ChazzC (Oct 7, 2022)

twhite said:


> Yes Aluminum. I used that as I had some on hand. I used 1/8” holes reamed to .126 for a slip fit for 1/8” dowel pins. This will work for general angles. Not super precise. I threw it on my sine plate and checked a few different angles. They were within .003 over 1.25 of parallel to actual angle.
> 
> 
> Cutting oil is my blood.


Thanks!

Perfect add-on for my 3" mini mill vise; I've been wondering where I was going to use the rest of the 1/8" pins I got from McMaster.


----------



## twhite (Oct 7, 2022)

ChazzC said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Perfect add-on for my 3" mini mill vise; I've been wondering where I was going to use the rest of the 1/8" pins I got from McMaster.



You don’t need the bars if you are fine with 5 degree increments or whatever you layout. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## ChazzC (Oct 7, 2022)

twhite said:


> You don’t need the bars if you are fine with 5 degree increments or whatever you layout.
> 
> 
> Cutting oil is my blood.


I like the idea of the multiple bars, including the stops.


----------

